# icsi needed...need advice, please



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Ladies

I'm totally new to this site but over the last few hours Ive found it more helpful than anything over the last lot of months.  My journey so far - been married 2.5 years and Ive been ttc pretty much since then.  Hubby had sa done dec 09 - significantly low result.  Tested again Mar 09 - even lower result.  All ive had done is bloods and internal scan.  At our last apt in May 10 they put us on the waiting list for ICSI.  Does this mean that they wont be testing me to see if i have any problems? to be honest i was in so much shock at my last apt, i didn't ask anything.  It seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant and every month it is so hearbreaking.  We were told at our apt that NHS waiting list is 10-12 months and private is 8-9 months but to defer the private one until i have had the nhs try first.  Does anyone know if the waiting list is still the same?

Hope some of you can help me, thanks in advance


----------



## mathildasun (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi babydreams,

You are at the right place. These ladies and gents on the site are wonderful. i cannot help you about the NHS list but i am sure somebody will soon answer your question.
I am at ARGC on the private basis and it took less than 2 months to get an appointment and during the wait i had to have some blood tests done, etc... so kept me busy.
Good luck with your dreams

Mathie x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi babydreams

Welcome to the site i have found the girls on here fantastic. Where you previously referred to gynae? I had been with them 1st and had hsg done ( fluid through fallopian tubes) and a dose of clomid after all that failed i was referred to the rfc n all they done was a scan and the lovely internal examination. We are on the list for ivf and wsa told the waitin list was 9 months but will be a year.

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi 
I am in more or less the same position as you. I'm completely new to this site aswell - just joined tonight! My DH and I have been married for just over 2 years and have been told that the only option for us is to have ICSI. My DH had 2 SAs both of which came back completely negative! Couldn't believe it! We were both totally devastated and thought nothing could be done for us. We were put on the NHS waiting list for ICSI at the RVH in Sept 2010 and were told it would be a 12 month waiting list - although we had a fair idea about this before we went so we werent that shocked to be told this. We had already an appointment booked with the GCRM clinic in Glasgow and went over for it at the end of Sept. We are having our consents appointment tomorrow and I'm due to start down-regulating at the end of this week (being put on the long protocol - not sure exactly what that means!). Hopefully if all goes according to plan I should be scheduled in for EC mid November! It's all happening very quickly now. Not sure if you would be interested in going there yourself but just thought I'd let you know about it. Have been in touch with a girl from NI who has already had treatment there and she was very happy with her whole experience there. Don't think there is much hope of the RVH waiting list coming down any time soon unfortunately!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen

Thanks for taking the time to reply to me.  My doctor referred us to straight to RFC, the first few appointments were just talking history etc, i had a few internal scans but thats it, they did DHs sa twice and we got the same results - that was back in May and im on the list since.  Im now wondering that as they have said there is always a slight possibility i might get pregnant myself, should i not have had tests done to make sure i was ok??

All the best for your own treatment and i hope you hear something soon x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Rosecat

OMG!! It really does sound like we are in the very same position as each other, which im sure there are lots of people, just strange to actually talk to someone who knows exactly what way im feeling, helps me a great deal so thank you.  Im assuming the Clinic in Glasgow is a private Clinic - think we would prefer to have our NHS appointment first before we start thinking about going private - financially i would love just to say right lets go, but we really couldnt afford that right at this minute - im hoping when i get my appointment i only need the one.  But thank you, its always something that we can consider.  Good luck with your treatment and please keep me informed.


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Babydreams - hope my post was of some use to you. We seem to be in the same position which is reassuring as I don't know anyone else in this situation - or if they are, they're not telling anyone (like us then!). Everyone around us seems to be getting pregnant and asking why we aren't - so tactless. Anyway, me and DH headed over to GCRM in Glasgow yesterday - it is a private clinic. DH had sperm retrieval (PESA) procedure which was successful thankfully - if it wasnt we would not be having any treatment. I am starting down regulating this Sat and hopefully the egg collection stage will be aroung 16th Nov (if all goes according to plan). I hope it works although you never know. I'll keep you posted anyway. When do you think your NHS go will be?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Rosecat

Yes some people just dont realise what they are saying sometimes and i swear if one more person says to me, well then when are you two going to have a baby, im going to scream but ah well they dont know the full story so i have to bite my lip!!  

God things arent going half fast for you, ive been on the ICSI since May and they said it would be 10-12 months before i start my treatment, so i still have a good bit to go yet - its the waiting thats the worst part, it just seems so far away and now after reading some ladies posts on this it seems like the list is getting longer and its suggested its now more like 15 months wait...Grrrr.  I have to just keep trying to think positively.  

If you dont mind me asking how much in total did you pay or are you paying, if you dont want to answer thats fine.  It just so i have an idea, there is so much information on the websites e.g separate costs for drugs, scans, consulations, procedure etc and because you seem to be in the extact same boat as me then maybe ours treatments would be of similar cost? 

I'm praying for you and hope all goes well - lots and lots of babydust x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Babydreams - I don't mind you asking at all - if you were having ICSI tx at GCRM it would prob be cheaper for you as your DH wouldn't need the sperm retrieval procedure. Mine did and it cost £850. The initial consultation is £160 and the ovarian fertility assessment (where they test your AMH levels - to determine what your ovarian reserve is and was type and level of stimulation drugs to put you on - and do an ultrasound of your womb and ovaries) is £185. After that the actual ICSI tx (including blastocyst culture if required) is £3760 and my drugs are going to be £750-£800. After a lot of thought we decided to try a go privately and see if it's successful (fingers crossed). If we're not successful then hopefully we could try again by the time our NHS go comes round. It is a lot of money alright and to be honest it has been a very tight squeeze!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Rosecat

Yeah i can imagine it is, its just so much money and we are just not in that position at the moment, although i wish i was!  I think our plan is just to save save save, hopefully we have our NHS next year - if that dosent work then we will have enough saved to go private - fingers crossed!  Hopefully if the NHS treatment works first time then we can use the funds for our new arrival - heres hoping.

Its been good to share this with someone other than DH - cause im sure im giving him a headache talking about it all the time.

Keep in Touch


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Babydreams - hopefully everything will work out for us both. Sure I can let you know what GCRM is like and you can keep me posted on the RVH. glad to have someone to chat too- think my dh's head is busting by now as well! Talk soon


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Rosecat

Just thought id drop you a line to see how you are?  How's your treatment coming along, you any further along with the GCRM?

Lots of babydust x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi babydreams - thanks for getting in touch. I got my down regulation drug (Prostap) on Saturday there so I'm just waiting until my AF comes. After that I have to get a baseline scan done on day 3 or 4 of my cycle and then if all is well hopefully I'll be starting on the stimulating injections. I'll keep you posted if I've anything to report although at the minute I'm just waiting! How are you doing? This site is great isn't it?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Rosecat - yeah its great, i found out lots of stuff on here, i never imagined was out there..lol  Im in the same place as i was - waiting, waiting, waiting but sure i will get there in the end.  Its great coming on here to have a rant, it means im not melting DH head for a change.  Hopefully the way the NHS list is going at the minute i should be starting in May next year - so im just gonna relax and enjoy the next lot of months.  

My fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Babydreams - It will fly round to May because next thing we know it'll be Christmas and then you should get your offer in March. Next thing it'll be Easter and then you'll be flying in to your treatment. I'll keep you posted about how I get on although I've nothing yet to report. No effects yet from the down-reg drug (thankfully!) although no sooner have I said that then I prob will feel something. Talk soon. Rosecat


----------



## keep smiling (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all,
Babydreams my DH in same position he low count low motality.  I've had the HSG and not a lot else apart from some hormone level checks as my periods are regular, the HSG didn't show up anything and AMH show that egg reserve is good thats as far as its gone with me.  We been seeing Dr Traub and he very bluntly told me there no point doing every test as could take a long time but i'd still in the same postion of needing ICSI!  When you think about its logical but I really wanted an answer, but as he says where would that get me!  MY DH now focuses on getting his sperm as good as possible, no caffeine, cut way down on booze and been seeing a chinese herablist (the stuff stinks so hopeuflly doing some good!)
We went for ICSI in JUly in Origins, unfortunatly it didn't work but found out today that we will be getting our NHS go in the next couple of months. 
Hope this of some help to you.  Good luck


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Keep Smiling

Thanks for the info, yes it all does make sense when you think of it like that.  Your right we will need ICSI anyway so im just praying it works for us.  Such good news that you will be starting your treatment in the next few months, i really hope it works out for you.  Just think this time next year you could have your letting buddle of joy.

Lots of baby dust to you x


----------

